# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Καλομήνα με teaser

## MAuVE

Δείτε τη φωτογραφία στο attachment και προσπαθήστε να απαντήσετε στις εξής 3 ερωτήσεις:
α) Τι είναι ;
β) Πως δουλεύει ;
γ) Τι δρόμους ανοίγει ;
Οι σωστές απαντήσεις στην επόμενη συνάντηση τεχνικών

Νίκος AW1AA

* Στη διαφήμιση teaser καλείται μία σκόπιμα ασαφής προδημοσίευση που σκοπό έχει να κεντρίσει το ενδιαφέρον αυτών στους οποίους απευθύνεται

----------


## Alexandros

::   ::   ::  

Νομίζω ότι δεν αφήνεις και πολλά στην φαντασία, λίγο pixelazation σε μερικά επίμαζα σημεία θα το έκαναν δυσκολότερο  ::  

Λοιπόν ....

α) Cantenna + AP all in one, πιθανώς με POE (Future?). Με λίγη στεγανοποίηση το όνειρο κάθε ταλαιπωρημένου να αγοράζει (ouch) και περνάει χοντροκαλώδια ενώ ξέρει ότι τις απώλειες στο Receive δεν μπορεί να τις αναπληρώσει με τίποτα.

β) Άλλη μια απόδειξη ότι το μέλι κάνει καλό (και στις τηλεπικοινωνίες)

γ) Μπράβο

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## MAuVE

Ελεγα σε άλλο post ότι το εσωτερικό διπολάκι του D-Link 900+ είναι μία μικρή μούρλια. Στην σημερινή φωτογραφία το βλέπετε να συνεργάζεται με γωνιακό ανακλαστήρα. Σε σχέση με μία grid 15dB Pacific Wireless δίνει 4.5dB λιγότερα (όχι 10,5 dBi έτσι, ένα μέρος από το κέρδος οφείλεται στις μειωμένες απώλειες). Υπάρχουν και άλλες γεωμετρίες που δίδουν κέρδος ακόμη και μεγαλύτερο από αυτό της grid, αλλά εκεί η σωστή θέση είναι ζήτημα χιλιοστών. 

Διαστάσεις αναπτύγματος ανακλαστήρα: 30x60cm, 
Δίεδρος γωνία: 90 μοιρών.
Τα στρατζαρίσματα έχουν γίνει στα 25cm ώστε να μένει "πλάτη" 10 cm για στερέωση στον ιστό. Πιστεύω ότι αν ή πλάτη ήταν πιό στενή και το δίπολο έμπαινε πιό βαθειά θα μπορούσε το κέρδος να βελτιωθεί κατά 0,5 με 1,5 dB. Θα έπρεπε όμως σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση να βρεθεί άλλος τρόπος στήριξης.

Νίκος (AW1AA)

----------


## MAuVE

Ολες οι cantenna δεν είναι κυκλικής διατομής. Υπάρχουν και ορθογωνικής.Συνολική απολαβή -7,5dB με αναφορά την grid 15dBi.






Cantenna με φουρώ. Στο Practiker τα πουλάνε γιά cachepot.
Συνολική απολαβή -4,5dB με αναφορά την grid 15dBi

----------


## MAuVE

Ενα special tip γιά όσους φτιάχνουν cantenna.
Χρειάζεται επεξήγηση ; 
Πάντος με τον αποστάτη (δες άλλο post) είχα 0,2dB καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## MAuVE

Ωσπου να αποφασίσω τι κάθοδο να βάλω και αν οι omni 12dB κάνουν γιά τίποτε άλλο εκτός γιά moon bounce(*), προχώρησα στην μινιμαλιστική λύση που βλέπετε. 

(*) επικοινωνία με ανάκλαση στην επιφάνεια του φεγγαριού

Υ.Γ. Υστερα από πρόσκληση-κράξιμο του φίλου μου papashark μείωσα το μέγεθος των δύο φωτό.

----------


## papashark

Thanks για το μέγεθος των φωτογραφιών.  ::  

Το moon bounce το κάνεις όταν ρίχνεις τον ιστό στο πλάι ?  ::  


Μου έδωσες ιδέες όμως, άραγε γίνετε moon bounce με τα 2400 ? Η' είναι πολύ υψηλή η συχνότητα για να κάνει όλη τη βόλτα με την ανάκλαση στην μέση ?

Εσείς η RFάδες με πόσα watt/db κάνετε την ανάκλαση και σε ποιά συχνότητα ?

----------


## JPG

Kilowatt xrisimopioun papashark!!!
KILOWATT!!!!

Alla se poli xamiloteres sixnotites apo oti ksero.

----------


## drf

EME Rlz!  ::  

συνήθως γίνεται στα V/U με arrays directional yagi 8+ elements!  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> με πόσα watt/db κάνετε την ανάκλαση και σε ποιά συχνότητα ?


Με κάποια εξωπραγματική ισχύ το σήμα θα φτάσει στον προορισμό του μέσω σελήνης, αλλά επικοινωνία με 802.11 ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να επιτευχθεί. Το πρωτόκολλο καθορίζει συγκεκριμένο χρονικό παράθυρο μέσα στο οποίο ο δέκτης πρέπει να απαντήσει στον πομπό. Τούτο περιορίζει και τις LOS ζεύξεις ανεξάρτητα από ισχύ. 
Θυμάμαι ακόμη (γιατί μου είχε κάνει φοβερή εντύπωση) τον τίτλο του πρώτου άρθρου που είχα διαβασει στην δεκαετία του 1960 περί moon bounce στο ραδιοερασιτεχνικό περιοδικό QST "A long delayed echo".
Πατάς τον πομπό, στέλνεις το μήνυμα σου σε κώδικα (μορς, τηλέτυπο κ.λπ) ή φωνή, γυρίζεις στον δέκτη και το λαμβάνεις....

----------


## drf

> Ωσπου να αποφασίσω τι κάθοδο να βάλω και αν οι omni 12dB κάνουν γιά τίποτε άλλο εκτός γιά moon bounce(*), προχώρησα στην μινιμαλιστική λύση που βλέπετε. 
> 
> (*) επικοινωνία με ανάκλαση στην επιφάνεια του φεγγαριού
> 
> Υ.Γ. Υστερα από πρόσκληση-κράξιμο του φίλου μου papashark μείωσα το μέγεθος των δύο φωτό.


πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα υλοποίηση... αυτό όμως που με παραξενεύει είναι η αντίσταση που θα έχει το πλαστικό κουτί στον αέρα...! Εγώ πάντως δε θα το πολυ-εμπιστευόμουν...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> αυτό όμως που με παραξενεύει είναι η αντίσταση που θα έχει το πλαστικό κουτί στον αέρα...! Εγώ πάντως δε θα το πολυ-εμπιστευόμουν


Και έμένα με απασχόλησε πάρα πολύ. Θα μπορούσα να βάλω κουτί από αλουμίνιο που δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα στατικής αντοχής σε ανεμοπίεση, αλλά θα απενεργοποιούσε την λήψη του εσωτερικού διπόλου, το οποίο ιδιαίτερα συμπαθώ. Δεύτερη σκέψη να βάλω μία ενίσχυση στην ράχη και τα πλάγια του κουτιού από φύλλο αλουμινίου σχήματος "Π" που θα δούλευε και σαν ανακλαστήρας γιά το εσωτερικό δίπολο σε οριζόντια θέση ώστε να έχω και τις δύο πολώσεις. Τελικά βρήκα αυτό το κουτί που είναι πολύ πιό στιβαρής κατασκευής από τα συνήθη και το εμπιστεύτηκα. Θα δούμε αν θα αντέξει. Εβαλα το εσ. δίπολο κατακόρυφο γιά να μπορώ να κάνω A B test με την omni 12dB
Συμπληρωματικά σας λέω ότι τον SSID=dmkt τον πιάνω ΜΟΝΟ με το εσωτερικό δίπολο. Γι' αυτό "περιποιήθηκα" την omni αποκαλώντας την moon bouncer (κακίες)

----------


## MAuVE

Το κουιζ του Φεβρουαρίου άργησε λίγο, αλλά απευθύνεται σε δυνατούς λύτες.
Δεν μπορούν να λάβουν μέρος οι dti, gadgetakias και zero γιατί τους έχω εκμυστηρευτεί τι μαστόρευα. Επίσης αποκλείεται ο Αλέξανδρος γιατί έχει βρεί τις σωστές απαντήσεις σε δύο προηγούμενα κουίζ και αρχίζει το πράγμα να γίνεται μονότονο. (Οχι εσύ Αλέξανδρε - Ναι, ναι ξέρω έπεσα στην μαρμίτα όταν ήμουνα μικρός)

Τι εικονίζεται στην φωτό ? (εύκολο)
Πως δουλεύει ? (δύσκολο)
Αν ο εξωτερικός χαλκοσωλήνας είναι Φ28 mm με πάχος τοιχώματος 0,8 mm τι θα χρειαζόσαστε ακόμη (που δεν φαίνεται) γιά να το φτιάξετε ? (πιό δύσκολο)

----------


## papashark

Κάτι μεταξύ κυματοδηγού και antenna spliter μου θυμίζει.

Εάν είναι splitterακι τότε πρέπει (?) μέσα να έχει κάποιον τεφλόν για να μονώνει και ένα μικρότερο σωλήνα για να κάνει τον οδηγό, ή απλά ένα χοντρό σύρμα (πάχους 0.6 mm) που ΄κάνει Τ κάτω

----------


## MAuVE

> Κάτι μεταξύ κυματοδηγού και antenna spliter μου θυμίζει.
> 
> Εάν είναι splitterακι τότε πρέπει (?) μέσα να έχει κάποιον τεφλόν για να μονώνει και ένα μικρότερο σωλήνα για να κάνει τον οδηγό, ή απλά ένα χοντρό σύρμα (πάχους 0.6 mm) που ΄κάνει Τ κάτω


Splitteraki = yes
teflon = no
μικρότερο σωλήνα = yes
σύρμα 0,6 mm = no

Σύνολο 2/4 = 50%, pas mal γιά επαγγελματία καπιταλοεφαρμοστή

Αλλος

----------


## papashark

Χμ....

χαλκοσωλήνα ε ?

Να τις τραβάγαμε ένα επιπλατίνομα ή ένα επιχρύσωμα ?

----------


## MAuVE

> Χμ....
> 
> χαλκοσωλήνα ε ?
> 
> Να τις τραβάγαμε ένα επιπλατίνομα ή ένα επιχρύσωμα ?


Αν προσέξεις οι τάπες δεν είναι κολλημένες. Καταλαβαίνεις γιατί...

----------


## papashark

Το πιασα το υπονοούμενο  ::

----------


## sdd

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Κάτι μεταξύ κυματοδηγού και antenna spliter μου θυμίζει.



Mia pou milame gua waveguides...

pou mporw na brw ena alouminenio koufio swlhna (me peripou 3mm paxos) pou na exei rectangular cross section 100mm x 50mm?
Mhkos oso nanai


exw brei 100 x 40, 150 x 50, 89.1 x 49 (!!!) alla oxi to standard gia tis perissoters xwres, 100mm x 50mm

enas typos mporei na mou ftiaksei, all thelei minimoum paraggelia 300 kila!!!!!!!!


Kai amerikaniko 4 inch x 2 inch mou kanei, an kai dyskola blepw na brisketai sthn Ellada




apo hlektronikous tornous sth Athina - exei kaneis doulepsei me kapoion pu na kanei tetoies douleies?

----------


## sdd

Oso gia reflectors kai internal antennas...

enas typos exei kollhsei (me one inch - 25.4 mm- wood/plastic offset) ena Dlink 1000 mesa se ena alouminenio tapsi

Leei oti bgazei 12+ dBi an ka de to polypisteyw...

nomizw - apo kapoio allo project - to tapsi tha prepei na exei peripou 24 cm diametro kai ta toixwmata na einai katheta - kai xreazetai prosoxh sth geiwsh tapsi-ground, alloiws den douleuei 


Oso gia th souko kai th xrhsh twn leads san whip
- ta leads einai 31 mm? 
H akida tou N connector efarmozei mesa sto keno, h thelei kollhma?

----------


## MAuVE

> Oso gia th souko kai th xrhsh twn leads san whip
> - ta leads einai 31 mm? 
> H akida tou N connector efarmozei mesa sto keno, h thelei kollhma?


Αχ αυτό το θέμα, το γράφω και το το ξαναγράφω.
Αυτό που αποκαλούμε μονόπολο λ/4 στον συντονισμό του, δηλαδή εκεί που μηδενίζεται το φανταστικό μέρος της σύνθετης αντίστασής του, είναι *ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ* λ/4. Ο Krauss το δίνει 24% αντί του 25% που είναι το λ/4 ακριβώς. 
Αυτό ισχύει όταν η διάμετρος του αγωγού είναι πολύ μικρή σε σχέση με το μήκος κύματος (wire antennas). Οταν η διάμετρος του αγωγού σε σχέση με το μήκος κύματος μεγαλώσει το μήκος συντονισμού μικραίνει (cylindrical antennas). Για τους 2,4GHz και διάμετρο αγωγού 6mm το μήκος συντονισμού (αν θυμάμαι καλά) είναι 27mm. Η συγκεκριμένη σούκο έχει αυτό το μήκος και "φοράει" στο pin του N-type, αλλά θέλει και κόλλημα.

Σχετικά με ανακλαστήρες γιά το 900+ δες δύο φωτογραφίες στο ίδιο thread α) με γωνιακό ανακλαστήρα 90 μοιρών και β) κυματοδήγηση. Με αρκετή προσοχή μπορείς να πιάσεις το ισοδύναμο των 12dBi που ισχυρίζεται το άρθρο. Μέρος αυτών οφείλεται στις μειωμένες απώλειες γραμμής, απουσίας συνδετήρων κ.λ.π. του εσωτερικού διπόλου. Εγώ κάποια στιγμή πειραματιζόμενος με γωνιακό ανακλαστήρα 60 μοιρών έπιασα την απόδoση της grid 15dBi (παρατηρείς ότι δεν λέω 15dBi). Το εγκατέλειψα όταν διαπίστωσα πόσο γεωμετρικά ασταθές ήταν. Λίγο μπρός-πίσω το D-Link λίγο δεξιά-αριστερά ο ανακλαστήρας, τεράστια διαφορά στο κέρδος. Δεν είναι μία λύση που μπορεί να στηθεί σε ιστό με άνεμο. Το ταψί πρέπει να είναι αρκετά ευσταθές. 
Το καλύτερο βέβαια είναι να πάρεις έναν παραβολικό ανακλαστήρα (πχ Stella Dorado που είναι φτηνοί) και να το προσαρμόσεις στην εστία του. Το δοκίμασα με τον ανακλαστήρα της Pacific Wireless 15dBi. Σκίζει. 
Αν έχεις όρεξη γιά πειραματισμούς δοκίμασε με ένα δορυφορικό πιάτο offset . Θα βγεί το κάτι άλλο.

----------


## MAuVE

Πρωτομαγιά, καλό μήνα και νέο quiz

Τι ασυνήθιστα διαφορετικό έχουν οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες :

----------


## dimanast

auto pou vlepo einai mia karta CISCO me dio vismata kerees esoterikes kai mono mia na sindeete ston "exo" kosmo...  ::

----------


## papashark

Ξύλωσες το παράξενο βυσματάκι και έβαλες SMA ?

----------


## MAuVE

> Ξύλωσες το παράξενο βυσματάκι και έβαλες SMA ?


Αυτά τα παράξενα δεν είναι βυσματάκια, είναι μάλλον φίλτρα συντονισμού κοιλότητας (dielectric cavity resonators) γιαυτό και δεν τα πείραξα.

ΑΛΛΟΥ είναι η είδηση

ΥΓ Ενα hint : 
Προσέξατε ότι οι δύο κεραίες δεν είναι οι συνηθισμένες τύπου λατινικού ερωτηματικού "?" αλλά δύο καθαρόαιμες patch. Μας λέει τίποτα αυτό ;

----------


## wiresounds

Από την πρώτη στιγμή μου φάνηκαν για δύο patch αλλά δεν ήξερα που το πας και τι να κοιτάξω, γι' αυτό το βούλωσα.  ::  

Έχει να κάνει με diversity, αλλά με τι άλλο ;

----------


## MAuVE

> Από την πρώτη στιγμή μου φάνηκαν για δύο patch αλλά δεν ήξερα που το πας και τι να κοιτάξω, γι' αυτό το βούλωσα.


Γιά patches μικρά δεν φαίνονται.... ΕΚΤΟΣ αν.....

----------


## panXer

Αυτά τα quiz του Mauve είναι σαν τα άλυτα σταυρόλεξα της εφημερίδας (ξέρετε, αυτά που τους μένουν 2-3 λέξεις για να τα τελειώσεις και να κοτσάρεις την υπογραφή από κάτω). Αυτά τα σταυρόλεξα που σε κάνουν την επόμενη μέρα που θα αγοράσεις την εφημερίδα να πας κατευθείαν να δεις ποιές ήταν οι γα******* λέξεις που δεν έβρισκες..!
Ελα ρε συ Mauveeeeee, πές μας τί θες να πείς;

----------


## Alexandros

Δε δικαιούμαι δια να ομιλώ καθότι έχω 'εσωτερική πληροφόρηση' αλλά ένα ψάξιμο στο google με τον τύπο της κάρτας που γενναιόδωρα έδειξε ο MAuVE θα σας έβαζε στον σωστό δρόμο  ::  

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## alexanio

Είναι 54άρα στο 11a αλλά αυτό τι ρόλο παίζει με τις κεραίες  :: 

Περιμένω να μας πεις ότι έχει σχέση με τα 5GHz και να μας στείλεις αδιάβαστους  ::

----------


## dimanast

re si......

mipos tin evgales mesa apo kana AP???????

 ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Είναι 54άρα στο 11a αλλά αυτό τι ρόλο παίζει με τις κεραίες 
> 
> Περιμένω να μας πεις ότι έχει σχέση με τα 5GHz και να μας στείλεις αδιάβαστους


Οπως έμαθα κι εγώ την περασμένη μόλις εβδομάδα, οι κάρτες με προδιαγραφές 802.11a δεν επιτρέπεται (στις ΗΠΑ) να έχουν έξοδο για σύνδεση με εξωτερική κεραία...  ::  

Περισσότερα από MAuVE & Alexandros.

----------


## MAuVE

> Είναι 54άρα στο 11a αλλά αυτό τι ρόλο παίζει με τις κεραίες :?:
> 
> Περιμένω να μας πεις ότι έχει σχέση με τα 5GHz και να μας στείλεις αδιάβαστους :roll:


Αυτό είναι. Μπορείτε να πάτε αδιάβαστοι....

Οπως λέει και ο Αλέξανδρος, που είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης της κάρτας και το έχει ψάξει, στο 11a δεν επιτρέπονται αποσπόμενες εξωτερικές κεραίες. 

Ε... τώρα το ρυθμίσαμε και επιτρέπονται.

Κατεσκευάσθη ήδη και μίνι cantenna στους 5GHz, χωρίς όμως ιδανική διάμετρο γιατί κονσερβοκούτια στα 4 εκ. διάμετρο δεν κυκλοφορούν. 
Καλή πηγή υλικού είναι η χαλκοσωλήνα Φ42, αλλά πρέπει να βρεθεί ρετάλι γιά να μην αγοράσω 4μετρο

----------


## MAuVE

Καλή Χρονιά με teaser.

Ποιός θα απαντήσει στο κουίζ που ακολουθεί :

Πιό AP έχει για μικροεπεξεργαστή 486DX και AWARD BIOS ;

----------


## xaotikos

Να υποθέσω: Linksys WRT54g?

----------


## MAuVE

Οχι, υπέθεσες λάθος.

Και αν του φορτώσουμε δηλαδή drivers για Cisco 352 δεν θα παίξει;

Μία ιδέα λέω.

Xρειαζόμαστε επειγόντως έναν hacker

----------


## MAuVE

Να το πάρει το ποτάμι.

WavePoint II by Lucent Technologies ο πρόδρομος του Orinoco AP-1000.

Επειδή διαθέτει 2 υποδοχές για PCMCIA κάρτες, κάποιοι προσπαθούν να του φορτώσουν Linux χρησιμοποιόντας την 2η PCMCIA σαν πρόσθετη μνήμη, αντί για δεύτερο radio.

----------


## dti

Για δώσε κανένα link Νίκο. Αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να γίνει αυτό που λες, διαθέτω το Orinoco AP-1000 μου για τις δοκιμές.

----------


## MAuVE

> Για δώσε κανένα link Νίκο


http://www.sown.org.uk/index.php/WP2Hac ... 06f28a12d6

----------


## michaesi

Θα μπορουσαμε να εχουμε τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικά και οδηγιες κατασκευης
για το splitter.
Thanks

----------


## papashark

Και τι να το κάνεις......

Πίστεψε με δεν συμφέρει καθόλου η χρήση του.

----------


## MAuVE

> Και τι να το κάνεις......
> 
> Πίστεψε με δεν συμφέρει καθόλου η χρήση του.


Εχει δίκαιο ο Πάνος. 
Και εγώ που το έχω και το βλέπω τι το κάνω;
Το καμαρώνω βέβαια, αλλά δεν έχει παίξει πουθενά μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## ngia

> Το καμαρώνω βέβαια, αλλά δεν έχει παίξει πουθενά μέχρι τώρα


Δεν παίζω, βγαίνουν καινούργια quiz, χωρίς να έχουν δωθεί λύσεις από τα παλιά  ::  . 
Απαιτούμε φωτογραφία από το εσωτερικό του σπλιτερακίου (κατά προτίμηση εγκάρσια τομή) ή κάποια οδηγία.

----------


## MAuVE

> Απαιτούμε φωτογραφία από το εσωτερικό του σπλιτερακίου (κατά προτίμηση εγκάρσια τομή) ή κάποια οδηγία.


Να ρωτάει κάποιος άλλος ναι, αλλά εσύ...
Μάλλον παίζεις, ή καλύτερα μας εμπαίζεις...

Ενα μικρό hint μόνο θα σου δώσω, σαν έναυσμα για να παραθέσεις πλήρη θεωρητική και πρακτική ανάλυση.

Ιδιότητες γραμμής μεταφοράς μήκους λ/4.
Από τη μία βλέπει χαρακτηριστική αντίσταση 50 Ωμ και από την άλλη φορτία 50//50 = 25 Ωμ

α) Τι χαρακτηριστική αντίσταση πρέπει να έχει το splitter ;
β) Αν η ονομαστική διάμετρος του εξωτερικού χαλκοσωλήνα είναι 28 χιλ και έχει πάχος 8/10χιλ, για τι κομμάτι χαλκοσωλήνα θα έψαχνες ;

500 λέξεις το πολύ

----------


## michaesi

Σκεπτομουν να οδηγησω μια εξωτερική κεραια απο τις 2 κεραιες του
900+ revC για να αποφυγω την επεμβαση αχρηστευσης του diversity
switch. (Κατι σαν το βραχυκυκλωμα των εξοδων που περιγραφει ο
acinonyx αλλα με σωστη προσαρμογή)
Επι τη ευκαιρια θα ηθελα να μαθω γιατι οταν χρησιμοποιούμε εξωτερική 
κεραια μας ενοχλει το diversity. Αν αντιλαμβανομαι σωστα με το diversity
ο δεκτης επιλεγει την κεραια με το ισχυροτερο σημα. Αν η μια εισοδος
δεν ειναι συσδεδεμενη τοτε θεωρητικα δεν θα εχω ληψη παντα απο την 
συνδεδεμενη κεραια;

----------


## ngia

> Ενα μικρό hint μόνο θα σου δώσω


Πολύτιμο

Ο λαός απαιτεί ένα quiz κάθε πρώτη του μήνα ...

----------


## ngia

> Σκεπτομουν να οδηγησω μια εξωτερική κεραια απο τις 2 κεραιες του 
> 900+ revC για να αποφυγω την επεμβαση αχρηστευσης του diversity 
> switch. (Κατι σαν το βραχυκυκλωμα των εξοδων που περιγραφει ο 
> acinonyx αλλα με σωστη προσαρμογή)


Ναι αλλά θα έχεις τις απώλειες του splitter (3dB)




> Επι τη ευκαιρια θα ηθελα να μαθω γιατι οταν χρησιμοποιούμε εξωτερική 
> κεραια μας ενοχλει το diversity. Αν αντιλαμβανομαι σωστα με το diversity 
> ο δεκτης επιλεγει την κεραια με το ισχυροτερο σημα. Αν η μια εισοδος 
> δεν ειναι συνδεδεμενη τοτε θεωρητικα δεν θα εχω ληψη παντα απο την 
> συνδεδεμενη κεραια


Ναι αλλά μερικές κάρτες κάνουν αρχικοποίηση χρησιμοποιόντας μόνο την μία κεραία. Όταν βρουν κάποιο AP και συνδεθούν τότε αρχίζουν να χρησιμοποιούν και τις δύο. Αυτή η λογική είναι σωστή για ένα μηχανάκι που προορίζεται για εσωτερικό χώρο.
Ειδικά τώρα για το DLink εκείνο το οποίο κάνει (ώστε να σε αποτρέψει από το να συνδέσεις εξωτερική κεραία) είναι να μετάγει και την εκπομπή στις δύο θύρες, έτσι αν δεν υπαρχει κεραία στην δεύτερη έξοδο απλά δεν εκπέμπει τίποτα. Για τη λήψη βέβαια ισχύει αυτό που αναφέρεις.

----------


## panXer

Άλλα teasers?!

----------


## dimkasta

*3 χρόνια*  ::  μετά οι ιδιοκατασκευές έχουνε μεταφερθεί σε επίπεδο μηχανήματος και όχι κεραιών...

Τουλάχιστον από τους πολλούς...

----------


## acoul

πραγματικά αναρωτιέται κανείς αν θα ξαναδούμε ποτέ τέτοια ωραία πράγματα ... σαν τα αυτοκίνητα του '50 με τις μοναδικά εκπληκτικές καμπύλες και λαμπερά νίκελ ...

----------

